# Antique Sony KP-5000 Help



## notwo

I am new to AVS Forum and not sure this is the right place, or even if anyone remembers the above.

I am the proud owner of a 1981 Sony KP 5000 Video Projection System.

A super cool looking all-in-one system that resembles an automatic washer when closed!

It uses 2 CRT's (one Green and one Purple (Red/Blue?), and has no on screen menus that I know of.

Apart from a greenish picture ( even on B&W with the color turned off) and convergence issues, it works pretty well.

Judging from the lack of info on the net. I am guessing that not too many of these are still around.

Anyone out there with info or advice on solving the above picture issues or just old recollections on the above, would be appreciated.


----------



## Curt Palme

Correction: I think you're the ONLY one with one of these!


I have heard of them, never seen one.


I will guess though that the tubes are probably flat (worn out) and are emitting uneven amounts of light. If you're lucky, you can open the unit and find the G2 controls (master brightness) and balance them out for a better image.


At this point, it's on it's way to collector status more than anything else. I don't think you'll have much luck finding any info, but if you post some pix of the internals, I can probably pin point the G2 controls for you.


----------



## notwo

Thanks Curt for your insight. I feel honoured.

I guess hearing it from you and looking at that low serial number, you are probably right.


Here are some photos. It is quite busy in there, but amazingly not much dust.

I was quite surprised to see 3 CRT's in there (2 are coupled to one lens).

I was imagining that some internal magic from the 80's was being performed in there.

Is there an easy way of turning off the color so I can enjoy old TV shows better, or is that not possible due to uneven output?

I would have posted a photo of the image quality but used up my quota.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andy2000

I fixed one of those up when I was a kid. The main problem was that the optics were dirty. It uses air cooled CRTs and a series of mirrors to combine the blue and green. All were coated with dust and smoke which really cut down the light from the blue and red. After cleaning the optics and adjusting the G2s and drive controls it had a very good picture. It has large CRTs, so they should last longer than most.


----------



## notwo

Thanks Andy. You must have been a privileged child working on such exotic equipment!

Judging by the age of the set, I am sure a little cleaning of the optics wouldn't hurt.

I presume the plan of attack would be to remove the 4 (or all 8?) screws right by the label "Do Not Remove Screws!" on the lens assembly, as per photo.

Where would the G2 or drive controls be located? Could I get into much trouble adjusting them, and what would be the proper procedure be?


I don't think the set has had much heavy use and was stored the last few years. It was owned by a little old lady!

As per the attached photo, the picture compared to my old 1991 Sony KV-27XBR50 isn't that bad except for Dr Scott's biliousness.

It rivals the conventional set in brightness, and it actually seems to show more of the picture than the 27" beside it, even though it has spillover of a few inches on the edges of the parabolic screen.

On screen writing seems to indicate a slight out of convergence. Would this be an easy adjustment for someone who doesn't own the service manual?


----------



## Maxxarcade

Hmm, decent focus, impressive brightness, but nasty color balance. If it's not the optics, it could be something as simple as the tint control, or G2 balance.


Does that set have the Schmidt style tubes in it with the phosphor coating on the back of a metal plate, and the mirror on the inside of the tube? If it does, I don't think you can remove the lenses without breaking the tubes. I know a lot of TV's that age used those. But that is a really interesting TV. If you were local I'd love to work on it with you 


And seeing the brightness of that screen makes me want to try it with a 1031Q or an ECP4500... You'd probably need to watch with sunglasses


----------



## notwo

Thanks for your insight Maxx. Not sure what you mean by the Schmidt style tubes.

Tubes appear to be labeled SD-102G, SD-102R, SD-102B.

Being a newbie to projection systems, I always thought that color CRT's were part numbered ending in 22.


As Andy said that he had one apart and cleaned the optics, I imagine that disassembly is possible but to what degree of complexity I cannot say.


Another footnote about this particular set is that in 24 years, it has NEVER been serviced! Although the inside is very clean, dirty optics are a strong possibility.


For your enjoyment, here is another photo without the screen attached.

I can almost imagine Bob Barker with darker hair wheeling it out on The Price Is Right! It was true genius of Sony to make one major appliance look like another! Fully opened however it kind of makes me think of how a flying saucer control console and windshield would look.


----------



## Phototone

That form factor for FPTV sets was not that uncommon in the early 1980's, as the screen is much higher gain than a RPTV. I remember RCA marketed one very similar to this, and of course the Kloss Videobeam was the same concept, except the projector and screen were separate, but still that high gain kinda parabolic metallic style. I still have a Kloss Videobeam, but it died electronically years ago, probably power supply problems.


----------



## Curt Palme

Man, and you're in Canada. If you ever want to get rid of that, I might just take it, simply to say I have one..










I'll tie my old Beta machine to it..


----------



## notwo

Thanks again for your kind words Curt, but it is not on the auction block yet!


Thanks Phototone for jogging my memory on the Kloss Videobeam. Those were the days! Sorry to hear that yours died. I hope it gets resurrected soon!


I am still trying to clean the optics on mine. I am a little leery of proceeding further without the manual. If anyone can point me in the right direction, it would be appreciated.

As the photos show with the outer plastic face removed, I have now come up against a solid metal box. The lens seems to itself unscrew (or is for focus/rotate image?), and the flange that holds the lens also unscrews. If I disassemble further will I have a big job for recalibration? What is the next step? Any thoughts?

Anyone able to locate the G2 brightness controls?


----------



## acbbse

Dude - good news...you are NOT the only one that is left in the world w/ a SONY KP-5000.


I too have just aquired one and have (hopefully), an easy question for someone.


When in the test MODE position and aligning the lines, everything aligns properly EXCEPT the blue lines, which the entire pattern is 30% smaller than all the rest (obviously, that means the blue lines cannot be aligned), so I don't get the 3-D viusal, I get double-vision!


Anyone out there have a clue?


Great box otherwise!!

Thanks


----------



## Maxxarcade

Almost sounds like the deflection yoke slid back on the blue. As far as I know all 3 deflection yokes would be connected in parallel, so they should all be deflecting the same amount.


Could also be the convergence board, I'm not familiar with those sets. But you could try unplugging the convergence board (if you know what you are doing) and see if the blue size returns to normal. Is the picture smaller on all 4 sides, or just top and bottom etc?


----------



## short_circutz

And here I am, another Canadian looking for info on this same model. Colour isn't too bad on mine, but the overall picture is getting progressively weaker and weaker, and is at the point now that even in a completely darkened room, it's getting hard to watch anything.


Notwo, thanks for all the pics. I have never has mine open from the back before.


Anyone have any idea if the CRT tubes in this can be rejuvenated? I have access to a CRT tester that can "rejuvenate" some CRTs to get a little more life out of them.


BTW, I'm a noob here.


----------



## RLWiener

And i thought my projector was big, that thing is a bahemeth.


----------



## ancorp

short_circutz,

You got a PM










Cheers,

Alex


----------



## andy2000

That metal shield should come off to reveal the mirrors and CRTs. I don't remember it being particularly hard to disassemble for cleaning. Nothing is going to fall apart, or get damaged from unscrewing things. The CRTs are regular CRTs and are air cooled with a fan.


From the picture, it looks like the CRTs are strong. The red and blue are combined with the mirrors, so it's not surprising you have too little red and blue. Mine was so dirty there was almost no red or blue. After a good cleaning and adjustment it looked very good even though it was heavily used. Those old front projection CRTs seem to last forever. I kind of hated to get rid of it, but I already had a better projection TV and I needed the money.


The convergence controls are under the front grill which pulls off. I think there were a few more convergence controls hidden the front cover. It's a simple set to converge.


----------



## notwo

Thanks a million Andy! Everything was exactly as you described.


The mirror, lenses and CRT's were all fairly dirty. Oddly, the Green CRT seemed to have the most dirt, even though the fan blows directly at the Blue one.

The Green CRT also had the most discoloration. The fan cooled Blue one the least. I guess cooling makes a big difference in extending life spans of CRT's.


I found the convergence controls under the front grill, but can't seem to get the lines to all align properly. On the top of the screen, the horizontal Red line is above the Green/Blue. On the bottom of the screen, the Red is below. In the center they are all converged.


I did not see the hidden convergence controls you speak of, unless you mean the thumbscrews under the lenses.


Another problem seems to be the focus. Where would you start on that one?

I imagine screwing/unscrewing the lenses would be the place to start, but which lens first, and what test pattern to use?


The previously Green picture is much improved after cleaning, although it is still the dominant color.

The focus and convergence are what is really holding back this set from becoming a great performer.


----------



## Curt Palme

Judging from your pix the focus is as good as it will get. The red needs the height reduced and the linearity adjusted.


I swear I'll buy this off of you..










25 years out of an FP CRT based unit. Who knew?


----------



## Curt Palme

BTw, can you post a pix of the convergence board? I want to see what you have to work with.


----------



## Maxxarcade

Those tubes don't look too bad. For the convergence, it looks like you need to find the control for the red vertical linearity.


The lenses are probably fixed focus since it is a preassembled tv that has a preset distance to the screen. You probably need to find the electronic focus controls for the CRT's. If you don't know where it is, it will be a thick insulated wire coming out of the tube socket on each neck board and going down to an adjustment block. The focus adjustments may also be near the convergence adjustments.


Please take more pictures of the internals, it's very interesting!


----------



## andy2000

The dynamic convergence controls are on the same board as the centering controls. I think you have to remove another front cover to get to all the controls. They are pretty basic on this set, but you will have size and linearity for two of the colors (probably red and blue).


The lens focus shouldn't need to be changed unless you have a sharp picture on the CRTs and it's still blurry on the screen.


You should be able to balance the three colors. If the green is too bright in the dim areas, look for the controls labeled screen, or G2. If it's the bright areas that are too green, look for the drive controls.


----------



## short_circutz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ancorp* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> short_circutz,
> 
> You got a PM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex



Back atcha!


As to the previous post, most of the controls coould be accessed from the front if you remove the front panel that the speaker is mounted to. if it doesn't come off after the screws are removed, you may have to go through the back and unscrew a nut from stud on each side that is used to attach the front panel. Thats part I am unsure of, because the front was already dissassembled when I got mine.


By the way, I only paid $100 for mine about 5 yrs ago. A friend of mine was selling it cause he got tired of moving it to a different apartment and readjusting it every month or two.


----------



## short_circutz




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *RLWiener* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> And i thought my projector was big, that thing is a bahemeth.



Well, last time I moved it took three of us to get it out of my basement apartment and up the stairs fairly comfortably. I'm not sure of whjat it weighs, but it takes 2 decently hefty guys to carry it on a level area with considerable effort.


----------



## notwo

Thank you guys for all your great input. I never could have made it this far without your help.


Yes Andy and Short Circutz are correct.


The front comes off with 4 screws to reveal a cornucopia of pots!

The ones that I found were as follows:


-V Skew G,B (2 of them for Blue. The one on the VertAdj PCB doesn't seem to do anything. Do they work in unison?)

-V Lin G,B

-V Size G,B,R

-V Cent G,B,R

-V Bow B

-R Drive

-B Drive

-R

-G

-B

-Focus

-H Skew R,B (2 of them for Blue),G

-H Sub Bow G

-H Sub Skew G

-H Bow B,G

-H Cent R,B,G

-H Size R,B,G

-H Lin B,G

-H Keys B,G


Never having adjusted a projection set before, the task seems daunting.

I managed to get the red lines to mostly converge, but now the blue is off.

Try as I might the way I did it with the Red, I just can't seem to get the Blue lines to converge.

Any advice on where to start, or a good document applicable to this set's calibration?


The green is predominant in the bright areas, so I guess turning up the Blue & Red would solve that one.


As for the Blue lines not converging, I must be missing a step in calibration.


I can attest to the tremendous weight of this monster. I pulled it up a steep icy driveway alone with a hand truck, and it was a very close call as to who was pulling who!

It feels like it rivals my treadmill or snowblower in weight, and they both weigh in at over 200 lbs.


I read somewhere that Elvis, who was notorious for going through a lot of TV's, had the same set. He must have had the prototype if he did, as he died in '77 but this came out in '78. If the prototype didn't have those sturdy casters, I can see it having a role in his death.


----------



## notwo

Here are a few more photos............


----------



## notwo

Here are a few more photos.


Would the R-G-B board (in the previous set of pictures) be the focus for the indivual colors as Maxx mentioned? Would that big focus knob be for all colors?


Looking at the bright/small CRT images, it is difficult to see if it is more focused than the screen. A lack of sharpness I imagine would result as a normal part of magnifying the image. It never the less has a cloudy quality, much like the result of Bob Guccione's pioneering of placing Vaseline on his camera lenses.


Aside from staying away from the yoke adjusments, are there any pots I should NOT turn?


----------



## Curt Palme

Tweak as few pots as possible. This set has one focus pot for all three tubes. Typical Sony of those days. Teh RGB pots on the one shot are the G2 controls, the master brightness. Turn down the green if the pix is still a bit too greenish.


You've now unlocked the mysteries of the Sony FP unit. Whether you find Nirvana or Pandora will be up to what you do from here.











NOte to all US'ers. Three Canadians have this set in running condition? Perhaps it's due to our perpetual deep freezing that keeps these sets going.


----------



## notwo

Good advice Curt.


I still think the best way to take the road to Nirvana is using a map, otherwise I feel there will be a lot of detours to Pandora's house.


Who has the lowest serial? Mine is 010421 for the set, and 500446 for the screen. It originally sold for $4000+ back in 1981. That was a lot of money for a TV back then, and I don't think too many bought them to watch The Love Boat. In today's dollars, depending on who's calculator you use is around $9500.

Still a lot for a TV.


Any ideas on the latest photo of TestGrid2?

Acbbse (are you in Canada too?) seems to have a similar alignment issue.

Sorry to hear Short Circutz's set is dimming. Brightness seems to be one thing this model has in abundance.


Those pesky Blue lines!


----------



## DKemp

I've got one of these I watch everyday at home here in NC.


When the company I work for closed some of it's plants in the area this was in one of the conference rooms. I'm sure it was rarely if ever used. I asked the man in charge to let me know if they wanted to sell it. They told me I could have it if I wanted it. I loaded it my van that day. I've been using it for 2 years or longer.


It also has an angle iron stand with casters that when used would raise the height about 3 feet off the floor.


Doug


----------



## notwo

Four people in the world and counting, with the same set. Excellent.


Chalk up one for the USA!


Thanks for joining in Doug. That is quite a find, low milage and custom casters to boot!

I am envious.


I wonder if there are any more companies out there still doing Powerpoint presentations on one of these things.


Speaking of behemoths, does anyone out there have the bigger brother, the 6 foot KP-7200?


----------



## ancorp

And speaking of the 6 foot KP-7200, anyone in Ontario that has one wanna sell me their 72" screen?










Still looking for a 72" silver screen...


Cheers,

Alex


----------



## andy2000

Once you understand what those control do, you should be able to get it to converge unless there's something wrong with it.


Size and linearity should be self explanatory.


Horizontal skew adjusts the vertical center line from \\ to | to / as you adjust it.

Vertical skew does the same thing for the horizontal center line.


Bow adjusts how straight the center line is going from ) to | to (

Again, the horizontal bow affects the vertical line and the vertical bow affects the horizontal center line.


Keystone is used to make the sides of the picture parallel \\ / to | | to / \\


Ignore the edges of the picture when you're adjusting the bow and skew controls. The size, linearity and keystone controls are used to converge the edges. Those second skew controls might act on the edge of the screen.


It looks like you mostly need to adjust the blue vertical size and linearity. It's not a bad idea to mark the current location of all the pots before you adjust them. That way you can get it back to the way it was if a control doesn't seem to do anything.


If you think that's bad, you should see a newer projection TV (before digital convergence). They can have 3 or 4 times as many controls!


----------



## Chris Bigos

I'd get it mounted on the ceiling BEFORE you do the final convergence as you'll just have to redo it anyway.....


----------



## notwo

Andy, thanks again. You are a wealth of information.

Your posts should be taped inside the KP-5000's for future generations!


I think I got a bit closer with the horizontal lines of the grid. The focus improved in the aligned areas, to the point of where it is really not an issue. I guess it will never have the sharpness of a smaller screen, but if you are far enough back it really doesn't matter.


Only the left part of the screen is slightly off. The horizontal lines are just a touch droopy. The vertical lines seem to pull slightly to the left. Is there an adjustment that just does the left half of the picture or should it fall into place when the vertical lines are properly converged?


----------



## andy2000

I'd try the blue vertical skew and bow controls to fix the droopy blue on the left. From that pic it really doesn't look that bad though. It will never look perfect with the cross pattern. The focus won't be like a modern set, but it shouldn't look blurry when watching a normal program with the picture at a reasonable level. Adjust for the best green focus since your eyes see more detail with green than red and blue. It's actually good to have the blue slightly out of focus because it improves the light output from the inefficient blue CRT. You're _supposed_ to defocus the blue slightly on many projection TVs.


----------



## notwo

Thanks Andy, for taking me in as an apprentice projector technician.


It is comforting to know that the grid will never be perfect. I think I have come pretty close, except now for a few red vertical lines on the left which I may leave alone, or experiment at leisure.

The picture is now pretty good and watchable.


There is a slight out of focus on the upper left which can be seen on ScreenShot17. I fear that this is a yoke adjustment that I am staying away from.


The black areas on bright adjacent scenes are bright themselves, not pitch black as I would expect. It is more of a "movie theater black". The black on dark scenes (on full black station breaks) are really black.

On a conventional set, I would think that a problem such as this could be addressed with the contrast/brightness controls, but on this one I think there is a bit more going on here.


As the Little Old Lady has not found her manual yet, I am stumped as to the function of the VIR. It's Hue and Color seem not to do anything. It doesn' t seem to be for preset color, as I would have guessed. There must be an easier way to adjust the color and hue than requiring the use of the Fantastic 4's Stretcheable Rubber Arms.

Didn't Sony at the time let the remote have a dual function of controlling color and hue.

If they did, the method of operation escapes me.


----------



## Phototone

Back in the time period when the set under discussion in this thread was new, I had an Advent front projector (still have it, doesn't work). It used the same type of very high gain curved screen to concentrate as much light as possible back to the viewers, but the screen was much bigger. It was a 2 piece set, with the screen having its own legs, free standing. And the projector looking like a wooden cabinet, a separate piece. You got a string to hook to screen and stretch it out to set projector distance. The string made a "V" and the bottom of the "V" should touch the bottom front of the projector, as I recall. Then you were at the correct distance and centered.


Anyway, this projector would produce a "crosshatch" pattern, just like the Sony does, for setting convergence. I don't recall the horizontal lines being so curved, in fact I don't recall them being curved at all from viewing distance. It was possible (even though the screen was "dished" like the Sony screen is, to give the picture the appearance of completely square and straight lines with no bow. Shouldn't this also be possible on this Sony? I remember the RCA (Hitachi) front projector one-piece units of this period also, and it seems they also produced a very good "linear" picture, but of course all these sets are resolution limited to what you could get from broadcast TV of the period. In fact the Advent only had an RF input...not even a composite input.


----------



## notwo

Part of the apparent curvature is I believe due to the angle the photo was taken, but yes there is a good deal of curvature in the image.


I kind of like it though. It brings back childhood memories of Expo '67 and the Bell Canada Pavilion's 360° Round Revolving Screen. Mounties on horseback coming at you from all directions! But I digress.....


When the lights are out, one could imagine looking at a view screen inside a Flying Saucer.

For the ultimate in round screens though, you just can't beat a Planetarium.


Your set sounds very interesting, but given the extra bulk, seems like it could suffer from a low wife approval rating!


----------



## Phototone




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notwo* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Part of the apparent curvature is I believe due to the angle the photo was taken, but yes there is a good deal of curvature in the image.
> 
> 
> I kind of like it though. It brings back childhood memories of Expo '67 and the Bell Canada Pavilion's 360° Round Revolving Screen. Mounties on horseback coming at you from all directions! But I digress.....
> 
> 
> When the lights are out, one could imagine looking at a view screen inside a Flying Saucer.
> 
> For the ultimate in round screens though, you just can't beat a Planetarium.
> 
> 
> Your set sounds very interesting, but given the extra bulk, seems like it could suffer from a low wife approval rating!



Ha, ha. Well, at the time (about 1978-79) my (then) wife loved it. She still has a CRT RPTV at her home. She got into the big picture, just like I did, and at the time there was no good alternative for a reasonable price available to me. I purchased the Advent at a discount, because it was a floor demo at a local HiFi shop.


My first wife, purchased (as a gift) for me a RCA videodisc player, in that same time period, which got me started on Disc based movie collecting, culminating of course in the DVD of today. I still have two (2) working RCA CED Videodisc players, and every disc I ever purchased, new or used. Picture quality is questionable, at best, though.


----------



## recycle

We just got one of these in. It can be seen as auction item #5875217664 on eBay for the next 7 days. As per the listing, it powers on, but then shuts down after 2 seconds. Interested bidders welcome.


----------



## JRH123

Not sure if this would give you the adjustment info you want or not.

eBay #5860285826 is a service manual for download and servicemanuals net has download or paper version.

All cost money of course.










John


----------



## lena32

I saw one of these at a gw a few years ago and didn't buy it


----------



## rik100

New to the forum. I actually was very curious about the TV and that I probably will sell it. I have owned this KP-5000 for 7 years, and found it in a local thrift shop. I have maintained it very well and it still works. The sound goes off every once in a while, but comes back on after a little bit.


I'm actually more curious if anyone knows what the going price on this TV would be. I love this TV and think it's cool.. I just don't have room for it anymore, but I also don't want to just get rid of it for peanuts since it's hard to get.


----------



## helmet

I am a 76 yr. old man and I am the owner of Kp-5000 that I purchased on August 23,1980 for the total sum, taxes included, for $2704.00.It quit last year but was on nearly every day.Before it quit I got on Cableone digital and I started receiving the best picture that I had ever had on the set.It was really sharp with great colors.This great picture viewing came to an end with out any advanced warning.It turns on but when it trys to lock on to channel 2 it goes on through 3 and sometimes through 6 and then shuts down.It also turns the audio on for a very brief time.Then nothing happens til you turn it on again and the same thing happens.I know very little about the set but I do have the Sony service manual.I've called all the Television repair people in my home town and no one will touch it.I don't think there is too much wrong with it .Any one out there in never-never land have any suggestions?


----------



## grantautry

Hey fellow Hippie owner here. It came from an ABC affiliate auction in virginia. It came with a label warning about cleaning the lens and mirror.

Tv Picture 
TV warning


----------



## Brooklyn

Hello, I also own a Sony KP-5000 set. Its pretty awesome once it works right. I spent 6 hours converging the picture, with no previous knowledge. Whats the deal with not cleaning the lenses / mirror with a liquid? I've cleaned them with water or windex in the past...


I have attached a picture.


----------



## Brooklyn

Also, I have a full 150 page repair manual, if anyone needs some help/info...


----------



## Prehjan

Very cool machine!


I think a few weeks ago there was a "parts" PJ being sold on ebay!

Maybe it is still there!


Martin


----------



## notwo

Hello Brooklyn. Love your set up.


As grantautry's set came from an ABC affiliate auction, I can only guess that that the Dymo label tape warning was probably to discourage the office staff from using nail polish remover or other substances on the lenses and mirror.

The big mirror must be easily scratched, as when I got mine it had visible scratches. Not what you would expect from a standard hanging wall mirror for instance. The owner's manual (which I don't have) must explain cleaning procedures for the lens and mirror in the do's and don'ts section.


Windex is not a very efficient or recommended way of cleaning lenses.

There are very good articles on AVS forum for just such endeavors. As I am no expert on the matter, I will leave you to discover them.


That repair manual sounds mighty interesting. I have no documentation at all on it. The cheapskate that I am, I am just waiting patiently for one to float by in cyberspace.


In the interim, if you could explain the function of the VIR. It seems to do nothing. Is there a way of adjusting the color and hue by using the remote?

Maybe the volume and channel change have dual functions?

It is very difficult to adjust without making many trips back and forth to the set.


Always good to hear from another KP-5000 owner. By my recollection, there seem to be about a half dozen of us at least. Unfortunately, the working sets seem to be in the minority.


With so little information on the internet about this set, it amazes me that this thread keeps coming alive.


Anyone else out there?


----------



## Brooklyn

Hello, thanks for the advice. I will check out some more info on this site. Unfortunately, I do not have the remote control for my set, so I can't answer your question. (In fact, if anyone knows where I could get my hands on one, I would be very grateful) My colors are pretty stable, so once I got it right, I haven't touched it very much and it still looks good. I have attached a picture of the tv on. I do have one consistent problem that I cannot seem to fix. The bottom of the picture is always "bowed". I have attached a picture of this problem. Does anyone know how to correct this?










Thanks!


----------



## notwo

The infra-red (at least it's not Ultrasonic!) remote commander (RM-601W) is VERY simplistic. Volume, Channel Change & Power are all that it contains. It appears to be programmed before Sony standardized their codes, as it does NOT control their later products. You may get lucky with one of those fancy one for alls, if you have the patience to go though all the codes. I imagine finding an original remote would be like finding another KP-5000!


Your picture looks great. The alignment also seems very good. Apart from andy2000's excellent alignment advice (earlier in the thread), I could not add anything further.


----------



## Brooklyn

Just checking in again, to see if anyone knows of a solution for the bowing on the bottom of my crosshatch picture. (tv2.jpg in above post) I can't seem to find a way to adjust it(maybe a bad component somewhere?). Any advice would be excellent!


----------



## San_carlos

Curt, & notwo :

I have the KP-5000, bought in 1980 and still working ; also have the Kloss Novabeam One-A , with a dark picture.


Sancarlos- Edison,NJ U.S.A.


----------



## jerryel

I also Have the KP-5000 and got it through an American Express mailer back in 1980 I think it was. It still works but the sound got hit by lightening about 15 years ago but I always used a stereo amp anyway so never bothered getting it fixed. It wasn't stereo and only has one large speaker in the front.


One thing that is aggravating is if you move it or if I move my large tower speakers with dual woofers in them it messes up the convergence. Even moving it a small bit seems to effect it. Maybe shielded speakers would fix that but I'm attached to these "boomers".


I'm thinking of getting one of the new DLP projectors (ceiling mounted) in the near future and don't know what I'll do with this thing.


BTW the "blue" convergence lines don't move. You have to move the red and green till they're on top of the blue lines.


----------



## Spydog1985

I've got one of these guys, too!


But man, i can't figure out how to get nearly as good a picture as you guys are getting...That's amazing.



And i move alot, so it's pretty much useless to me.


Anyone in Dallas wanna buy a tv? lol. i just don't know what to do with it!



-john


[email protected]


----------



## Justun

Hello good people. I have found you group of people in the hopes of finding out info on my projector. I have a 1980, 3 tube, 72" Sony projection screen TV and the screen and it works about like new. A little fuzzy but it is 26 years old and it has also never been serviced. I would really like to go inside but I am afraid to, this is my pride and joy. When I say it works good I mean good, I have the ultimate home entertainment system. My TV actually doubles as a coffee table with a glass top, it has a oak outside but I put silver contact paper on it for more conducive look to my living room. I will post pictures tomorrow, I cant find my camera,


----------



## Justun

I have the KP-7220 6 footer that still works like a dream considering it is 26 years old.


----------



## Justun

The forum is saying that have to post 5 times before I can post images


----------



## Justun

Hi


----------



## Justun

Ok here are my pics my camera sort of sucks


----------



## Justun

One more


----------



## Justun

Ahhhh, my love ....


----------



## pcCinema

Your place is really groovy and the pj fits.







(seriously, far out man!)


You SERIOUSLY need to take that thing apart and clean the optics. The picture could be so much better it's not even funny. Also that screen could be used with a high resolution modern crt front projector like what most of us use if/when anything ever goes wrong with that one. You could have full HDTV and native PC resolutions with that thing.


Pass left


Troy


----------



## Maxxarcade

Really nice looking room there, everything matches so well!


Is that a vintage pair of speakers from an old console radio there? They look neat.


And yes, do clean the optics and tweak focus on that projector. Also, maybe try a screenshot with something stationary such as a DVD player on pause. Would get rid of the motion blur.


And if that projector ever quits, it looks like the outer table part would fit around a Sony 1031Q or something of similar size witout too much trouble. The screen is cool looking. What is the surface made out of, and can it be cleaned?


----------



## Justun

I need to know how to do that. I have taken the outside casing off as of today to decide just how to do that but I am leary. How would be the best way to clean the optics? I beleive the screen is aluminum.


----------



## Justun

Oh and yes thoughs are antique speakers and I have the matching cabinet in the other room. I thank you for the comments on the room, now please help me.


----------



## pcCinema

You're kind of going to have to help yourself with opening it up to clean it. Previously in this thread there was a little detail but nobody else here is likely to know that old machine right now who's going to chime in immediately and tell you step by step how to do it. Someone who has one of these may not see this thread for another year.


It's not rocket science. If you see a panel in your way of cleaning something take it off. Things won't come flying out. Unplug the thing and let it sit for an hour before going inside and then you can't get shocked. Take things out and put them back in just the way you found it, except clean.







You should get all the dust out as best you can off all the electronics so it doesn't overheat and pull the lenses off to wipe the dust off both sides of the lenses and off the faces of the crt. If you need to use a liquid for the glass and lenses use plain water and a super soft cloth.


If you simply cannot figure it out there are service manuals you can pay to download from freebrd and on ebay.


I've never seen the insides or I'd try to help you more. I'll be picking up one of those screens tomorrow in fact but I'm not paying the $50 the guy wants for the pj that goes with it, I'm only getting the screen.


Troy


----------



## Justun

Dont touch the master controls on a 26 year old TV


----------



## pcCinema

Master controls? What are you talking about? Convergence? G2? Focus?

If you haven't adjusted the thing you should.


26 years old or not makes no difference at all.


Troy


----------



## Justun

Well troy, have you worked on alot of 26 year old TV's, as I recall about 4 inches above this post you were a slightly less then condicending in your help of "just put it back just clean" quite the mass of knowlege you are. My tepidness with cleaning the projector wasnt for ignorance but for love, 26 years of no maintnence and I decide to open it. That is worrysome. As for what Im talking about as for master controls im speaking of the 38 analog controls. The picture was always slightly tilted I decided to fix that. Hope the torus (screen) turned out good.


Justun


----------



## pcCinema

As a matter of fact I've worked on more crt projectors (many of which were 80's machines) than you could imagine. I told you I am not familiar with that specific model so I don't know what panels need taken off etc etc for your machine but I gave you general information on what to do. I was the only one to give you any assitance whatsoever and spoke the truth but instead of thanking me you call my response "just less than condeceding". Sometimes the truth hurts, but everything I have said is correct.


Wow... Well you're welcome anyway I guess.


As for not adjusting the thing because it's 26 years old, well, that is just wrong. Poor thing needs adjustment every single time it's moved, and typically every six months a touchup is required. You should do a full convergence and clean everything and adjust everything but I guess it's up to you if you would rather watch a projector that hasn't been converged cleaned or adjusted in 26 years.


Yes I can be short, and I can be a smartass, but I'm also helping people I don't even know, for free, with nothing to gain other than for my love of the hobby. In other words try not to bite the only hand that feeds you.


I'm guessing you need more info to do this right and since I'm not patient enough to type 10 pages to tell you how to do it all, maybe you should go to www.curtpalme.com and download the free manuals for sony 10xx machines like a 1042q or similar. The basics of how it works and how it's adjusted are the same. If you love the machine as much as you say you should take care of it properly. That includes cleaning and adjusting it.

http://www.eboyztoyz.com/article.php?ncat=00132 also has lots of good basic info for fixing up an old machine.


By the way things from the 80's are not antiques. It's older than what most here have but it's not old enough to be called an antique and you can still find them used, and still working, quite inexpensively. You can have this thing working like new or not. Up to you. The absolute worst thing for projectors is giving them no maintenance at all and just letting them fill with dust and grime until they kill themselves.


There, I was more helpful and I tried to keep the condecending part to a minimum.


Troy


----------



## Justun

It is funny to me how you continue to pat your self on the back for all of the "HELP" you have given to me. Did I miss somthing.........know.. I thought maybe you had said something that would have helped, but after looking over the posts I realize you must be feeding someone else with that hand, because if it was me I would be starving to death.


Anyways, yes I know a 26 year old TV needs to be cleaned and tweeked to get the picture that it is capable of. Why do you think I was looking for any "real" "help" why do you think I came to this site. To see if someone had delt with one before, if someone else might have one, this is viable info. So if you would like to pat yourself on the back concerning my KP do some home work. Find a clear picture of the analog board, do somthing other then talk about how helpful you are.


Oh quick question, are you using your screen for a new pj or what. You were talking about how I could use it with a new projector, how do new projectors act tward the surface? I had heard they work better with white is this true or false. Do you have a new pj, what kind, what is the estimated time they last for? I have heard you have to replace a tube a year. Still worth it, but is it because they send them out of the factory projecting to 120" and that is to much for the projector and it gives out? Just my thoughts. I will never go back to anything else, I will have a new projector soon, and I plan on using my screen, I plan on dying owning that screen

Justun


----------



## pcCinema

You must be completely mental. I'm not going to answer a single question or do anything for you now.


Have fun on your own.


Troy


----------



## Justun

And I thought we were just becoming friends. Best wishes.


Justun


----------



## ancorp

Lets try to keep this thread civil, although its not really out of hand just yet.

Honestly, I'm leaning closer to Troy's side...



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Justun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> ...Oh quick question, are you using your screen for a new pj or what. You were talking about how I could use it with a new projector, how do new projectors act tward the surface? I had heard they work better with white is this true or false. Do you have a new pj, what kind, what is the estimated time they last for? I have heard you have to replace a tube a year. Still worth it, but is it because they send them out of the factory projecting to 120" and that is to much for the projector and it gives out? Just my thoughts. I will never go back to anything else, I will have a new projector soon, and I plan on using my screen, I plan on dying owning that screen
> 
> Justun



To answer your questions: First, fresh tubes will last around 10,000 hours, but much much more with a screen like that if you keep the contrast reasonable with that screen. It should have a gain of atleast 6-7, and is quite small, so fresh tubes could last you 30,000 hours or more. Unless you run if full brightness 24/7, it should last much longer than a year!


The screen is great for CRT, although may cause hotspotting and color shifting. But its brightness and contrast would be stunning compared to a white screen of the same size.


Almost all CRT projectors can be adjusted for other screen sizes besides 120". Seems like a reasonable size though! Especially for 8/9" tubed units. I doubt there are many that can do as low as 50" though! Lenses just wont focus...


Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Justun

Well thanx for the respose. I am glad to hear that it will still work well with a new projector. 120 is a reasonable size but I dont have a wall that will fit a 10' screen, nor do I have enough room to make a projection that big, but like I said I like my 72" and will probably always use it.


c-ya

Jusutn


----------



## ancorp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Justun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Well thanx for the respose. I am glad to hear that it will still work well with a new projector. 120 is a reasonable size but I dont have a wall that will fit a 10' screen, nor do I have enough room to make a projection that big, but like I said I like my 72" and will probably always use it.
> 
> 
> c-ya
> 
> Jusutn



Woops, sorry, thought you had the 50" one. Most projectors should work fine at 72". Damn I wish I could find a nice 72" silver torus locally










Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Justun

I have found some talk of people selling them but nothing more then the simple google and I sure you have seen those, and your key word being local is a hard one. I got lucky, my father-in-law bought my TV in 1980 for a good bit and has kept it pristine. I dont know if you have seen a torus up close but they dont fit the times back then to me they seem very up to date to our standards, well minus the fact it isnt a flat screen. I will keep my eyes open for you, what is local?


Justun


----------



## ancorp




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Justun* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> I have found some talk of people selling them but nothing more then the simple google and I sure you have seen those, and your key word being local is a hard one. I got lucky, my father-in-law bought my TV in 1980 for a good bit and has kept it pristine. I dont know if you have seen a torus up close but they dont fit the times back then to me they seem very up to date to our standards, well minus the fact it isnt a flat screen. I will keep my eyes open for you, what is local?
> 
> 
> Justun




Sounds good, local is not too far from Toronto, Ontario, Canada. Let me know if you find anything over 72" in size!


Thanks,

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Brooklyn

Yea, cleaning the lenses and converging the picture properly makes a difference. Just look at the picture of my TV on, on the previous page with Sonic. I would say that is almost looks like it could be a new tv. Warning though, be very very careful if you touch the convergence controls. It took me several hours to get mine right, alot of it was fixing what I messed up.


----------



## Justun

Your pic is quite good. I went through the same thing you did having to fix what I messed up which I havent gotten all the kinks back out yet but I will. You have a nice set up as well. Here in the next week or two I'm going to get a new one its a cannon. I have a friend that works at electronic express that can get me anything I want with a 40% discount, and I have decided that I will probably not out live my pj.


Justun


----------



## WICKEDMINDS

What's Up Guys, I Have Recently Aquired One Of These Sets And I'm Curious, What Is It Worth These Days? Anyone With Answers Or Question Please Contact Me At Myspace/wickedminds Thanks Eddie...


----------



## jerryel

I finally got a projector TV and will give away my KP5000 w/remote to anyone that will come and get it. I live about 30 miles north of Panama City, FL (near I-10). It still works but needs a good lens cleaning and adjustment.


----------



## jerryel

Email is jerry at lords com


----------



## sticks57

Wow boys and girls...I just came apon my very own Kp5000 we live in an Apt. place and low a behold there was one in the parking garage with a "works" note on it and the sweet word "FREE"..well being the pack rat I am it is now in my place...great picture..does not look bad for as old as it is...but there is no sound...no remote either...any idea about the sound thing.


----------



## Dave Lister

There were several of these on ebay Australia a month or so ago that didn't sell, starting bid was AU$100.


WORKS and FREE are the 2 best words when it comes to anything, especially electronics and even more especially CRT projectors.


----------



## jerryel

Still have the KP5000 if anyone wants it.

Still works and have remote.

FREE! Come and get it!

Email me at.

jerry

lords

com


----------



## donaldk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *notwo* /forum/post/6995710
> 
> 
> Speaking of behemoths, does anyone out there have the bigger brother, the 6 foot KP-7200?



Nope, but did get a 7220 this afternoon, no screen though. Unfortunately.


Now only a Grundig Super Color 9000 and of course the ultimate style icon the Advent Videobeam 1000A











And my retro collection is complete, as the Saba Telerama's are a bit too retro (i.e. antiques pricing;-)) for me.


Do know some-one here in Holland that has a comparable Panasonic all-in-one unit from '79 as a restauration project. One of those was up for sale on the German Ebay earlier this year as well. So, there are some antiques still out there.


----------



## Brooklyn

Can you post a picture of the 7220. Don't see these very often. I have a KP-5000 with service manual btw if you need any help.


----------



## donaldk




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Brooklyn* /forum/post/11698245
> 
> 
> Can you post a picture of the 7220. Don't see these very often. I have a KP-5000 with service manual btw if you need any help.



The 7220 looks much like the 5220 shown above in the retro decor, with the original screen. This one still has the wood-look sides and isn't painted. It also misses the smoked glass panel on top. Some pictures taken by the guy who wanted to clear it and make some room at his place:

http://www.htforum.nl/yabbse/index.p...230#msg1015230


----------



## jimmy_79_97

I lucked up and got it for next to nothing 10 years ago and it was having the typical convergence problems and suffering from dirty lenses. I cleaned all the pots and everything started working like a champ.


Unfortunately, I have recently moved into a new house and no longer have room to set up the set. I am considering selling the set. I have everything accept one of the support brackets that goes on the back of the set. Where the screen brackets slide into. I have it jury rigged with a bolt, works fairly well the screen sits a little low on one side; with enough time a creativity I am sure that can be corrected. All the screen brackets are there and I have the screen too. The screen has a few scratches in it but I would say over all its in good condition. I do not have the remote. I believe this unit was used very little before i had it. I used it regularly for about 2 years and then really only used it to watch movies or when company came over. I wanted to set it up in my basement and I thought it was going to work but I am 1" short of it clearing the ceiling.


I am much like all of you in that I am very emotional over this TV. I found it very easy and fun to work on. However, I think at this point I need to find a new home for this set. I live in Dallas, NC. Any ideas on what a set like this will fetch in todays market? I don't believe there are very many of these things left in the world. The money is not as important as making sure the unit goes to a good home. Any advice would be great.

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## bboaze

I have one in my garage.


On summer nights, sometimes we sit in the driveway and watch a movie!

[email protected] 

[email protected]


----------



## donaldk

Does any-one have any documentation on the KP-7220 PSE?


BTW, does any-one know the KP-222 PSE? It comes in a flightcase, but not sure if that's original. Couldn't find any references online, besides the for sale ad.


----------



## Kurt A

I was recently given a Sony KP-5000 projection TV for free. Outside it looks like new. Inside it is dusty with a few cob webs. When turned on, it works fine with the exception of the need to have the color convergence adjusted. I was even surprised to find that the audio is very good.


Looking at the previous threads I think I will not have a problem cleaning up the unit by my self. I plan to carefully "blow out" the dust to clean it up on the inside, and clean the optics. Afterwards, my guess is that it will work fine. Can anyone tell me what the KP-5000 is worth????? I don't plan on selling it. I'm just interested in seeing if it has any financial value. Thanks.


----------



## swechsler

Not much, I think you would probably have difficulty getting any money for it at all, even on craigslist. It's not old enough to have antique value, and the casual user is going to want something that's newer and easier to set up and use. It's not good enough quality for a video enthusiast, so the only real targets are CRT geeks like some of the poeple who have already chimed in. HD CRT-based RPTVs can now be gotten for a few hundred on Craigslist, so keep that in mind.


Steve


----------



## Brooklyn

It doesn't really have any significant value yet, except that it is a somewhat rare and unique set. If I remember right, you need a BNC->RCA connector to use the Video input on the back. It throws a good 480i picture when properly calibrated and converged.


----------



## virusc

 www.freebrd.com says they have service manual/manual for KP-7220 PSE for $7.


Hey, post a PIC of it so we all can see.


----------



## Brooklyn

I got a hold of a KP-500 service manual, I may still have the electronic copy somewhere. I do have the printout in a binder.


----------



## donaldk

Any electronic manuals are good, there will always be people that have use for them. Could you have it put up at Curt's?


@virusc, you are asking me for pics of the 7220? Thought I already provided some in this thread. Anyway, there's a link in the 20K section. We were having a nostalgia/retro session in the top 10 hometheaters thread, this weekend.


Wasn't planning on spending money on it, as I propably wouldn't kwow how the use the manual, with my lacking electroncs skills;-), and since I'm lacking a credit card...


----------



## Kurt A

I finally found the time to clean up my KP-5000. It took some time to adjust the color convergence, however, it works great and looks realy good sitting next to the bar in my basement. Family and friends are amazed at the quality and clarity of the picture on such an old piece of equipment. Thank you to everyone who posted advise on this site. There is no way that I could have fixed the unit up without reading your advise and input.


----------



## Brooklyn

Awesome! If you have a chance, you should post pictures for us all.


----------



## kelmaster1

this thread rules! thanks everyone, I just bought a KP-5000 for $5 and the screen for $5 at a garage sale. After I saw this forum I felt like I struck gold! The picture was off like the problems here but it's fixed now thanks to y'all!


----------



## Brooklyn

Nice!


----------



## jerryel

For the Sony KP-5000 w/remote and maybe manual.


As I said before I got a ceiling mount projection unit and don't need the Sony anymore. It works great and just needs a good cleaning.


Come and get it. I live about 15 miles south of I-10 at the Chipley, FL exit (25 miles north of Panama City, FL).


I won't give away or sell the remote separate so please don't ask.


Email me at...


jerry

@

lords

dot

com


----------



## 81vette

I have a sony KP 7220 72" for sale. They are an antique front projector for sure. The tubes work fine, but are also dirty and need a cleaning. I don't think I want to ship this massive thing though. If you're in the Minneapolis area and love vintage projection, let me know...


dgm148

at

gmail.com


----------



## Brooklyn

You can't sell in this forum. I ended up selling my kp-5000 awhile ago for $50. The guy seemed pretty excited about getting so that was cool.


----------



## donaldk

How does one get to the testpattern grid on the KP 7220? Ik keep seeing references to remotes, but given the rest of the controls on this machine I have serious doubts there ever was one.


Also how does one switch off individual tubes to do the geometry set-up? The potmeters directly under the hood only go from low output to higher output, but won't allow turning the tube down completely.


Unfortunately if I turn up the tubes too much they start showing retrace lines. Though unit wasn't used much, it still is an old one.


----------



## Prehjan

There was one on the LA CL a few weeks ago...


Cool device


Martin


----------



## Kelleon

I have a working KP-7200 passed over from my brother-in-law. It was originally used by the Cincinnati Bengals (a semi-professional team ...) in the days of Sam Wyche. It has a manufacturing date of September 1979, and is in good working condition. It did cost much more than it's worth to have it repaired a few years ago (replaced red CRT, authorized Sony repair center, travel and $200 an hour for install/align/focus of the tube. Alignment still not so good, some downward fade on the lower left quadrant, but good pic just the same. I may try some of the repair suggestions on this puppy, but I've invested my last dollar ... if the green CRT goes, unless I cannibalize something, it becomes a paperweight (~250 pounds worth). I'm stunned to see so many working models still in use!


----------



## MIL1ION

Sorry I'm late.

Guess what ?

Not only do I own a Sony KP5000,(50" screen) and has been rejuvenated ,I also own a KP7200 (72" screen)


Both are for sale at this point in time.



I can scan the Owners Manual if you like.



Quote:How does one get to the test pattern grid on the KP 7220? I


Pull the front cover off if it and press the button


----------



## donaldk

Owner manuals would be great. Front cover? I have had the complete hood off (with the particle board sides), but couldn't find a button. Can one also swith off individual tubes? The gain control pots (little pcb with three pots attached to the top rail under the hood) can only dim the tubes. The neckboards have probably aged too much, as when i turn the pots up retraceline start showing on tubes:-(.


----------



## Brooklyn

Be careful which pots you mess with if you are not sure what they do. The tubes will show retrace lines if you turn the screen control up too high. I used to have a service manual for the kp-5000, not sure where it is at right now but I might be able to dig it up.


----------



## johnny718

since this is antique status i would like to know how much this unit is worth.mine works very well .


----------



## johnny718

i have a kp 5000 i would like to know the value for tv any one have an idea mine works verywell .


----------



## Brooklyn

Eh, not that much. I ended up selling mine for $50...


----------



## CYounger

My serial number is 018165, manufacture date is 11/79 and I paid $3,500 for it in 12/79. Thanks for all of the tips and suggestions on tuning it. The picture is not bad, but I would like to get it better. I spent $250 on it about 10 years ago...otherwise trouble free!


----------



## nashou66

I think there is a set of tubes and lens for this on ebay right now, do a CRT projector search.


Athanasios


----------



## Verge2

There are 2 whole units on ebay... one of em is 500 bones though... a little steep i think.


----------



## Prehjan

25 plus years from a CRT....who could have guessed that??? (Now I wonder why these digitals never make it out of their warranty period...beyond me!)


Martin


----------



## Vitavox

Do you guys REALLY want to buy one? I have a Sony KP-5000 with two screens, both of which have a few scratches, the original book, and all hardware. It works, but in November of this year, I went on a week long trip. When i returned, the picture was very green, and I could not adjust it better. Convergence lines are good, as are the optical focus of the lenses. (You loosen the set screww on the bottom of the lens and turn the entire lens to focus. I covered one and focused the other. That made a HUGE improvement in overall picture.) It also helps to occasionally use canned air to blow the dust of all the innerds, while holding a vacuuum hose near the area where the dust blows out.

The cabinet is in good shape, as are the mirrors and slide mechanisms. (If your slides get off track, take off the side panels to corrrect. Loosen the brass colored screws behind the front and at the back, and slide the side panel upwards. DO NOT try to force the sliders back into place. You WILL bend something.)

Anyway, I replaced it with a Plasma, but haven't trashed it yet. If anynone is interested, I'll make you a deal, just to keep from trashing this piece of history. Can send pics.

The shipping will be the issue. I'm in central Arkansas. Send me a private message.

TJ


----------



## Verge2




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vitavox* /forum/post/18101233
> 
> 
> Do you guys REALLY want to buy one?




No



But i'm in Fayetteville, its very odd to spot another Arkansan on AVSForum.... unheard of in the crt section. Hello neighbor!


----------



## Prehjan

That is a cool device and you should take care of it as best you can so that it lasts as long as possible!


Good luck with it


Martin


----------



## Vitavox




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Verge2* /forum/post/18102095
> 
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> But i'm in Fayetteville, its very odd to spot another Arkansan on AVSForum.... unheard of in the crt section. Hello neighbor!



Hi Verge!

I had only read the first 2 pages on this thread when I posted. I'll give this thing to anyone who'll come get it in North Little Rock. I also know where its twin is, also in Arkansas. Mine and the other one came from Channel 4. They used them for special events.


Why odd to see Arkies here? Just 'cause no one on the Weather Channel thinks we have TVs, we do!


Anyway, don't slip on the ice!


----------



## Kent Mahoney

yes, I have the 6 foot model, it works perfectly as it was only used for a few years. I am in the process of moving and need to sell the unit (ape not included!) n Have all service and operator manuals as well!



Kent

703-528-4134


----------



## sr-winter

Hey there! Just wanted you to know that there is another KP5000 out there... this one in Idaho. The only thing wrong with it (aside from adjusting the picture) is that the sound card's fuse is blown, so I have no sound. I am, right now, trying to source a 250v 1.0amp 5x30mm glass fuse. Wish me luck!!


(pics soon)


----------



## sr-winter




----------



## sr-winter

You happen to have any manuals? I am troubleshooting my sound...


----------



## sr-winter

Got it







Fuse on sound board was blown, and when I fixed it, hooked it back up, I confused two terminals and something overheated. Fortunately Sony must have put in a timed breaker on the power... minutes later it fired up with sound!


----------



## sr-winter

Hello, to anyone with some knowledge of this Television... I am trying to connect it with my computer. I have all devices and wires to connect from the computer to an RCA input device which then converts the signal to coax (ch 3 or 4).


Problem from there is, I cannot find the signal on any channels on the television. Any advice?


----------



## Curt Palme

Sure, I can help with that. FIrst off, does your video card have an RCA output connector that connects to the RF modulator?


----------



## sr-winter




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Curt Palme* /forum/post/22008675
> 
> 
> Sure, I can help with that. FIrst off, does your video card have an RCA output connector that connects to the RF modulator?



Thanks, It is a macbook with http://www.amazon.com/Apple-Video-Ad...6803474&sr=1-3 which connects RCA to an RCA to coax converter, then to the television's coax input


----------



## Wernt Lerntrite

I have one that my wife wants gone. The screen has some scratches but I use it every day,if someone wants it make me a offer. Thanks. It's in Warsaw,Indiana. e-mail me , [email protected] As of 6/18/13 I still have this set, except for a couple of scratches on the screen it works fine. Interested?...make me an offer.


----------



## fujifrontier

Add me to the list of users! Picked mine up on craigslist, had filthy lenses and mirrors... i've done the best I could with brushing and vaccumming dust from 1979 out of it (I'm not sticking my hand any further in there than I have to, LOL)


Does anyone have the FSM or a manual that details the "service" convergence procedure? I had a VPH-1020Q and i was familiar with that one, you'd shut one gun off and adjust the two remaining, then shut that one off and do the opposite, etc... but this one has me a little stymied. The red is off, but blue and green are centered. Is red the reference tube (I assume so, since the red tube's pots are metal and mounted away from the plastic ones). On the 1020 it was green.


Anyway, i'm very impressed by the brightness and clarity of the picture... if i could just get that darned red convergence right!


----------



## Curt Palme

No, green is always the reference, since it's the middle tube. If you tweaked the 1020, you'll have no issues with the KP sets. A bit more archaic, with controls everywhere. The trick is to tweak each one slightly very slightly to get a feel for what they do, and it's probably an idea to get a can of Caig DeOxIt and use it sparingly on all controls. (buy it on eBay).


That should keep ya going!


----------



## dangur

It cool to see this thread come back to the top, i remember first reading this thread like a year ago when i stumbled upon one of these units on kijiji


----------



## DVDJ

I have a complete Sony kp-7200 with the original box for the screen, dust cover, manual and remote commander.

she's beautiful and with low hour, Everyone is jealous of it. Sony really knew how to make em. I'd be willing to part with her for the right price but its not going to be cheap. This baby is worth a boat load as I'm reading that no one else in the world has a set as complete as mine. hit me up if you want to be the most rad dude in the world


----------



## pamperchu

Looking for a KP-5xxx or 7xxx in the Portland Oregon area in any condition.


----------



## tgrinch

Hi guys - I have BOTH a KP-7200 (with remote) and KP-7220 here in Spring, TX. Screens are in good condition - some minor dents and superficial scratchesBoth have been in the back room - last time used they were in good working condition; original owner.


If anyone wants to make an offer and pick them up - please PM!!


----------



## billpell6

I have a KP-7220 TV I am looking to sell. It works fine. There are some scratches on the screen that

I had repaired. I am located in Ct.


----------



## ComputerGuy2014

*KP-7200 Lens Specifications ?*



Brooklyn said:


> Also, I have a full 150 page repair manual, if anyone needs some help/info...


 @Brooklyn: I have a KP-7200 and I was wondering does that manual identify the engineering/optical specs for the lenses by any chance? 

- James


----------



## Brooklyn

Hi, I do still have the binder but it is in storage now and I won't have access for awhile. I also checked and I can't find the electronic copy for you sorry. It is a really neat old TV however good luck!


----------



## ComputerGuy2014

*Thanks and History of my KP7200.*

Thanks. Please PM me whenever you regain access to the manual. 

I might sell it if I find an interested local party (I live in the greater Los Angeles area) but I was also thinking that those lenses look so excellent I could _cannibalize _them to create TWO new home built LCD projectors. If I do it right I could always re-install the lenses to the KP7200 later. I just need to know the lens specs including the speed and dimensions. 

Obviously these are short throw lenses. I know that about the time of its manufacture (1979) a lot of "new" f/1.0 lens materials (not glass) were being used in the industry but I do not know if these are such lenses. 

HISTORY:

I saved the unit & screen (sadly the remote was missing ) from a corporate trash pile following the Northridge Earthquake. The base unit rode out the quake protected in a foam padded flight case (see below). The top of the case took a lot damage but the unit was safe inside -- I still have it mounted in the bottom section of the case. As far as I know (per some folks at the corporation that was dumping it) the system was old but in perfect working order. However because the screen was not in a case it took some dings & scratches during the quake -- it is okay/useable but needs some TLC with some buffing compound -- they decided to replace it with a new tabletop projector instead so I got the throwaway. I never had any knowledge of how to diagnose/maintain the electronics (which is why the repair manual piqued my interest) so it has sat in storage for many years. 

PS: Many people have seen "flight cases" but don't know they are called that. Attached are _examples _of flight cases.


----------



## nycnftm

*OEM Manual PDF*

Weird, Sony has the original manual only 

Sony


----------



## Gregstv

My first projector was the Rank Arena version of the Sony KP5000. It had a 60 inch attached screen and believe it or not some kind of EM focus. The tubes were large and round. It had a really good picture compared to the Sony and the Panasonic units.


----------



## sr-winter

has anyone had any luck connecting a macbook to their kp5000?


----------



## Jernito

*Kp-5020*

Hello! Discovered your discussion that took place nearly a decade ago but was hoping someone may still be able to give me some information! I have a KP-5020 and back around 2004 the T.V. started displaying the colors off, when we called a T.V. repair man he said it needed a new CRT. Now the blue CRT was already replaced in the 1990's which supposedly has the shortest of lifespan from what I've read but what should I do at this point? There's no way to repair or replace the picture tube is there? So should the T.V. just be thrown away? Any advice is helpful.


----------



## swechsler

When you can buy a new 55" TV or a secondhand digital projector for well under $500 which will give a far superior picture to this, I don't see any reason to continue to keep this set working.


----------



## Curt Palme

Those tubes have been discontinued long ago. Unless you find another unit in working shape, and know how to swap a CRT, then yes, it's recycler time.


----------



## DMANYC

*Sony KP-5000*



San_carlos said:


> Curt, & notwo :
> I have the KP-5000, bought in 1980 and still working ; also have the Kloss Novabeam One-A , with a dark picture.
> 
> Sancarlos- Edison,NJ U.S.A.


I have always wanted one of these televisions. I live in Summit, NJ. Do you still have this tv, Sancarlos? Interested in selling? Anyone interested in selling one of these?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## San_carlos

No


----------



## castlerc

DMANYC said:


> I have always wanted one of these televisions. I live in Summit, NJ. Do you still have this tv, Sancarlos? Interested in selling? Anyone interested in selling one of these?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


I have one for sale, it powers up then shuts down. I'm located in Clearwater FL I'm looking for 500 plus shipping costs.


----------



## mrjclarkson

DMANYC said:


> I have always wanted one of these televisions. I live in Summit, NJ. Do you still have this tv, Sancarlos? Interested in selling? Anyone interested in selling one of these?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


I have a kp-5000 that im trying to get rid of. im in old bridge, nj let me know if interested


----------



## DMANYC

Yes, Mr. J. Clarkson, I am interested! Thanks! Sent you a personal message.


----------



## DMANYC

*Repair Manual*



Brooklyn said:


> Also, I have a full 150 page repair manual, if anyone needs some help/info...


Do you still have that repair manual available?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## DMANYC

*Old Bridge, NJ*



mrjclarkson said:


> I have a kp-5000 that im trying to get rid of. im in old bridge, nj let me know if interested


I am certainly interested! Please let me know if it is still available! (Sent you a PM.)

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## celblazer

I have one of these and the fan cooling the tubes died. Can't find a replacement. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## bitJericho

celblazer said:


> I have one of these and the fan cooling the tubes died. Can't find a replacement. Anyone have any ideas?


Can you post a picture or model number of it?


----------



## celblazer

bitJericho said:


> celblazer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have one of these and the fan cooling the tubes died. Can't find a replacement. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you post a picture or model
> number of it?
Click to expand...

Sure. It's a 3.3" motor, 1/4 D shaft 3/4" long

No other markings on the motor. Stamped 3549 inside the bottom housing, no other markings. The windings are shot, burnt in a couple of spots. :frown:


----------



## bitJericho

I don't see much on it. Perhaps you can re-wind it though. It looks like there's some good stuff coming up on a google search about that:

https://www.wikihow.com/Rewind-an-Electric-Motor


----------



## Teliocentric

Curt Palme said:


> Correction: I think you're the ONLY one with one of these!
> 
> 
> I have heard of them, never seen one.
> 
> 
> I will guess though that the tubes are probably flat (worn out) and are emitting uneven amounts of light. If you're lucky, you can open the unit and find the G2 controls (master brightness) and balance them out for a better image.
> 
> 
> At this point, it's on it's way to collector status more than anything else. I don't think you'll have much luck finding any info, but if you post some pix of the internals, I can probably pin point the G2 controls for you.


I have one but I don’t have the screen anymore but the unit still works


----------

